# best hunting bow for 3d



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Have my preference on brand, but anything in the 34 to 37 ATA is a good choice.


----------



## Coldfire (Jun 3, 2013)

I like mathews mr8. Check out the specs. 330ibo with 8 inch brace height


----------



## duane lane (Jun 7, 2012)

I like my elite answer , with its smooth draw I can shoot it all day long and not feel it the next day.


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

Just put my order in for a prime impact. Will be shooting 3D this year with it and probably hunt with it. But it is personal preference.


----------



## csowens_ashley (Jan 23, 2009)

Bowtech insanity cpxl


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Prime Impact,the perfect blend of speed,axle to axle,stability,smooth draw and adjustable valley for both venues.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

As long as there is no speed limit to worry about...Darton DS3800. Easy to shoot, very accurate, great speed, very quite. Just an awesome bow all around.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

csowens_ashley said:


> Bowtech insanity cpxl


yep


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice bows already mentioned. Don't forget the 2014 Bear Anarchy. It is a nice mix of characteristics: 35.5 in. ATA, 7.25 in. brace, new hybrid cam system, 75% let-off, 330 fps IBO speed.


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

Check out the new breed eclipse. 35" ata...335-337 ibo with 7" brace. And butter smooth on the draw and will tune will just about any combination. Not to mention the company is the best in the biz with CS and helping others


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

lefty150 said:


> Check out the new breed eclipse. 35" ata...335-337 ibo with 7" brace. And butter smooth on the draw and will tune will just about any combination. Not to mention the company is the best in the biz with CS and helping others


My choice as well and I agree that New Breed is the best in the business when it comes to customer support and satisfaction.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd say any bow that you are comfortable with in the 32-38 AtA range, that can have you shooting 285-300-ish with linecutter arrows. Get your AtA to draw to powerstroke right there in the forgiving area if you can without dropping too much speed and you'll find yourself a fine 3D bow.
To name a few suitable candidates:

CPXL / Experience
Evo / Source / Vendetta / Supra / Phenom / Dominator 3D / Freak max or sp
MR7 or MR8
Pro Edge (FX) / Alpha burner / Vector or CRX or Spyder 34 / Faktor 34 or Spyder Carbo Z5
Advantage 3 / Marxman
Impact 
Energy 32 or 35
Method 7 / Agenda 7

Obviously not limited to this list, but to just trow down a couple of fine candidates.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i would buy a hoyt pro-comp xl black-out ,which i did they are very very accurate and farelly fast,just a 50-60 with gtx cams.this is the bow that won vegas ,so if the top pro`s are winning with it you just can`t go wrong.good luck with your decision


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Energy 35


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are buying a back up hunting bow for your current hunting bow you are making a mistake, I could understand buying a new bow and keeping the old one for back up. What you should be doing is getting a target bow and shooting it every day and only using your hunting bow for hunting. A target bow that is decked out is much more enjoyable to shoot on a daily basis and much better on a 3d course. If you broke your hunting bow you could totally use the target bow to hunt with as a back up.


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

X2! The Eclipse is one heck of a bow!



lefty150 said:


> Check out the new breed eclipse. 35" ata...335-337 ibo with 7" brace. And butter smooth on the draw and will tune will just about any combination. Not to mention the company is the best in the biz with CS and helping others


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I think you can hunt with any bow out there if you want. 

I have a "target" bow with a 38" ATA that in the last couple of weeks I used to shoot a deer from a tree stand and also a turkey from a pop-up ground blind.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

May have already been said but the vendetta Xl and the pure. Had good luck with the katera Xl also.


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Since its going to be a back up and not a primary, I would get a full blown "target" bow... I hunt with a katera xl and 3d with the vantage elite plus, and I have even thought of hunting with the VE+... so if its going to be a back up so why couldnt it be 40+ ata?


----------



## smokinsam (Dec 17, 2012)

duane lane said:


> I like my elite answer , with its smooth draw I can shoot it all day long and not feel it the next day.


Yep. X2


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I have used the Elite GT500 for 3D the last several years and even took it out hunting hogs one day bc I was that confident in it...of their newer series I would say the Answer (my current hunting bow) or even the newer Energy 35.


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Darton DS3800 gets my vote


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

I am one to reverse your question. I look at it more as "What 3-D bow would be good hunting"? When it comes to hunting with only one main shot to harvest. I prefer to have the most accurate bow possible in my hands. At this time I shoot a PSE SupraMax. Best of both worlds.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

csowens_ashley said:


> Bowtech insanity cpxl


This is the perfect hunting and 3D bow in my opinion. This bow shoots lights out and is solid in every way.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

PSE Supra


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Stevens inception and or Prevailer they won AHC and MBR at worlds and shooter of the year in both classes inception is 33.5 ata 6.5 brace and the prevailer is 33.5ata, 7.5 brace.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Used my Athens Exceed for 3d this year and when the season ended. I set it up for hunting instead of switching bows. I did like the fact that it is a little faster than my hunting rig and it got the job done.


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

most any 35" + ata model


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

With a 28" or longer draw and 60'ish lbs you have a ton of options.

A PSE Supra or Phenom will get the job done. A good 3D bow and a good hunting bow are the same thing.


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Monster


----------



## m0r1tz (Sep 14, 2012)

Like most of the guy's mention here, between 35" and 37" with a bit more speed that full blown target bow. I shoot a Bowtech CPXL. If you want to go a bit more towards the target side, a Bowtech Specialist would also be great.


----------

